# Looking for a good groomer for my Maltese in North Toronto



## DavidG (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello all.
Recently I had to stop taking my Maltese to the groomer that I was going to for almost 4 years. After 2 last visits my dog would get an eye infection - with the symptoms developing during the drive home. She refused to take responsibility for it, so now I'm looking for a groomer that is experienced with Maltese and has a good taste when it comes to cuts. I prefer a puppy cut for my little guy.
If any of you can recommend a groomer in the North of Toronto area, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you.
David


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi David, and :welcometosm: . I don't know of any groomers for you, but a suggestion might be to ask around, if you have any friends or neighbors with dogs, or ask your vet.

Good luck. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi David, north of Toronto is a big area. Is Oshawa too far?


----------



## DavidG (Mar 28, 2008)

> Hi David, north of Toronto is a big area. Is Oshawa too far?[/B]


yeah, it's a bit too far. We're in Thornhill - so I'm looking for a groomer in Thornhill, Richmond hill or Woodbridge area. Used to travel to Yorkville area of Toronto to get my dog trimmed.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't know the area very well, but someone else may. There is a top breeder named Vicki Fierheller in north Toronto who is a groomer.

Four Halls Kennels and Shear Purrfection


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi David, I agree Oshawa is too far. 

As I'm sure you know there are very few Maltese breeders in the CKA. Baby Missy goes back to her breeder but she knows everyone.......20+ years. I took Missy to a couple of other places for grooming prior to going to Jean (Breader) and I wasn't happy. 

Missy is going in on Saturday at 9 so I'll ask her about a groomer in your area.


----------



## Robert (Apr 25, 2008)

Maltese groomer in Unionville, Ontario. Shear Purrfection 905-305-6157.
I understand Vicki and Glenna Fierheller are the top Maltese breeders in Canada. You can see some of their current and previous Champions at:
www.gfierheller.ca/Four_Halls_Kennels/Four_Halls_Kennels.htm
Good luck.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

petcaretakers

You may find something here.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I second the recommendation for Vicki Fierheller. Her grooming business is out of the Unionville Vet Clinic (http://www.unionvet.com/) at Hwy 7 & and Kennedy. Vicki is absolutely amazing and is well known to be the master groomer (on a side note - the vet clinic is pretty good too). She has been involved with Maltese since she has been born - both her and her mother has been quoted in several Maltese books and magazines. I trust her 100000% with my furkids. She treats her Maltese better than any breeder I know. Vicki is one of the people I respect the most (in dogs and outside of dogs). She has been kind enough to do emergency grooming for me (like when I totally wrecked Sparke's coat after spending the day at the beach).

If you are looking for alternatives, there are two others I have used and liked in the past but their english isn't perfect. I am not trying to sterotype but I guess it is .. I have found Korean groomers to be really good and that is why I am recommending the following two.

Minnie at Pet Groom (http://www.petgroom.ca) has been grooming for a really long time and teaches a grooming school. Minnie is located in Thornhill/Richmon Hill at Yonge and 407. She has given my kids some of the cutest cuts. If your furkids are matted, be warned that she may yell at you! I have heard her yell at other customers if she feels that the pups were neglated in any way. She also has a service where she lets you drop off your kids before work and pick them up after work (no additional charges). Her website has lots of Poodles but I can vouch that she knows Maltese as well. If you look at my signature, the photo of Nibbler (with wings - RIP) is a cut that she gave.

I also like Puppy Chappy at 15 Northtown Way (Yonge & Finch) - (416) 221-6334. Their grooming room has a window facing the street so you can watch your kids get groomed. They do a great job with long coats and they almost look show ready after. The only problem is that they love to cut the face hair to remove tear staining. Make sure you warn them not to do it!

I have visited a couple other groomers that I can share but I haven't used them myself.


----------

